# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Mourinho tiếp tục kháng cáo án phạt của UEFA

## nguyengiang123

*Mourinho ti**ế**p t**ụ**c kháng cáo án ph**ạ**t c**ủ**a UEFA*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Ngày hôm nay 29/7, chiến lược gia người BĐN đã quyết định kháng cáo án phạt mà ông đã phải nhận từ UEFA sau thất bại trước Barcelona ở bán kết Champions League mùa giải vừa qua.*

HLV Jose Mourinho từng chỉ trích kịch liệt trọng tài Wolfgang Stark, người cầm còi trận bán kết lượt đi Champions League giữa Real Madrid vàBarcelona cũng như ám chỉ đằng sau Los Blaugrana có một thế lực đen tối giúp đỡ nên không thể đánh bại họ. Chưa dừng lại, Mourinho còn cho rằng nếu Barcelona vô địch thì đó là một scandal của bóng đá.


<div style="text-align: center">
Jose Mourinho luôn bị căm ghét bởi những phát biểu có phần thái quá​</div> 
Vì những lời lẽ không hay dành cho cơ quan quyền lực nhất của bóng đá châu Âu sau thất bại trước Barcelona đó, HLV Jose Mourinho của Real Madrid đã bị ủy ban kỷ luật của UEFA treo quyền chỉ đạo 5 trận đấu cùng với khoản tiền phạt 50 ngàn Euro. Cụ thể “người đặc biệt” sẽ bị cấm chỉ đạo 4 trận đấu ở Champions League 2011-12, còn 1 trận được xem như là án treo để thử thách chiến lược gia người BĐN trong 3 năm tiếp theo.

Sau khi nhận án phạt khá nặng này, Mourinho đã quyết định nộp đơn kháng cáo lên tòa án thể thao CAS nhằm đòi lại sự công bằng. Thậm chí, chiến lược gia người BĐN còn từng chỉ trích rằng đây là một hành động tấn công vào quyền tự do ngôn luận. Hôm nay, tại Nyon (Thụy Sĩ), ủy ban kỷ luật của UEFA sẽ nhóm họp để xem xét đơn kháng cáo của HLV Jose Mourinho.

Chiến lược gia người BĐN sẽ có buổi điều trần trước ủy ban để giải thích “sự không công bằng” của hình phạt mà UEFA đã đưa ra dành cho ông. Hiện tại thì Jose Mourinho cũng đã có mặt ở Thụy Sĩ để tham gia vào phiên điều trần.

Tuy nhiên, có vẻ như người đặc biệt không thật sự quan tâm lắm đến kết quả cuối cùng. Phát biểu trên tờ _Marca_ khi được hỏi về phiên điều trần_,_Mourinho tuyên bố thẳng thừng: “điều quan trọng nhất đối với tôi bây giờ là buổi tập chiều nay cùng đội bóng”.

Mourinho vốn nổi tiếng không chỉ bởi tài năng dẫn dắt các đội bóng mà còn nhờ những phát biểu có phần ngông cuồng. Ngoài ra chiến lược gia người BĐN đã từng góp phần không nhỏ khiến trọng tài người Đức Ander Frisk phải treo còi bởi những chỉ trích có phần cay độc của ông sau khi Chelseathất bại trước chính Barcelona.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
phim ba anh em
Lee Min Ho
blackberry 8830
chuyen la
hot girl
diem chuan dai hoc
tra cuu diem thi dh 2011

----------

